# mon mac se plante au bout de 1 min en connexion wifi et ethernet ????



## rubben (26 Novembre 2015)

bonjour, j'ai un probleme de connexion internet (Bbox) depuis qqs jours (alors que depuis 1 an tout se passe bien) que cela soit en ethernet ou wifi.
j'ai un mac book pro mac OS X 10.6.8.
je peux me connecter mais au bout de 1 min, tout plante; j'ai le cercle multicouleur qui apparait et je ne peux plus rien faire si ce n'est forcer la fermeture du mac.
j'ai un PC qui fonctionne tres bien.
je constate que meme si je ne me connecte pas a internet. a partir du moment ou je cherche ma bbox dans le reseau (que mon mac reconnait), si je travaille sur des docs , ca plante aussi.
alors que si je n'active pas le reseau wifi, je peux travailler sans plantage!!!
j'ai essaye au travail par de soucis de connexion internet par ethernet.
je suis alle chez un reparateur qui m'a change le disque dur et ne comprend pas d'où vient le probleme!!
si qqu'un a été confronté a cela merci de m'aider...
bruno



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## okeeb (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Intrigant comme souci, peut-être un défaut de la carte réseau... Cela aurait pu être intéressant de connecter le MbP en wifi via un dongle wifi usb de ce genre, histoire de voir ce que cela donne...


----------



## Geekfou (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
problème similaire sur ce fil, lit ce lien ça va t'aider
http://forums.macg.co/threads/macbook-blanc-2007-en-panne.1274501/page-2#post-12967773


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2015)

Désactive l'IP v6 dans les préférences système


----------



## rubben (26 Novembre 2015)

merci a vous tous!!!!!
quel con... ces operateurs d'internet qui mettent a jour leurs box sans nous en informer


----------



## wip (26 Novembre 2015)

Excellent, merci  !! Ma soeur à eu le même problem sur ces 2 macs... Malheureusement, j'ai formaté le premier disque pour réessayer une installation sans success (impossible de configure l'installation, plantage et roue de la mort... Evidemment, c'est le mac qui cherche à se connecter lors de la configuration...).
Par contre, comment réussir à désactiver l'IPV6 alors que je n'ai pas accès au tableau de bord du réseau (preference système) ? Il y a un moyen par le disque d'installation ?


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2015)

wip a dit:


> Excellent, merci  !! Ma soeur à eu le même problem sur ces 2 macs... Malheureusement, j'ai formaté le premier disque pour réessayer une installation sans success (impossible de configure l'installation, plantage et roue de la mort... Evidemment, c'est le mac qui cherche à se connecter lors de la configuration...).
> Par contre, comment réussir à désactiver l'IPV6 alors que je n'ai pas accès au tableau de bord du réseau (preference système) ? Il y a un moyen par le disque d'installation ?


tu débranches cette putain de box le temps de l'installation  tu désactives l'IP V6 et zou !


----------



## wip (27 Novembre 2015)

C'est bon, c'est fait, merci


----------

